# Porcini's???



## localyahoo

I was wondering If they grow in michigan and what are some identifying characteristics if applicable.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Maybe this will help you . They were found in Mio Mi. and Lapeer Mi. in Sept.


----------



## Sparky23

Love that video Jack I have watched it 4 or 5 times over the years.


----------



## bassdisaster

Looking at that video I have crosseed paths with those befor, but I havent gotten into Boletes yet, maybe this is the year!

BD


----------



## localyahoo

thanks jack definately want to get into some of them


----------



## knockoff64

I have a couple spots.

Terrible year so far, 1 flush and I caught it late, only managed to pick 10 or so. About 20+ more went to spore (not a bad thing). Last year we picked a few dozen and missed many more.

I find them near Oak and Beech(maybe not related to beech), with lots of others in the same area, particularly Aminita's, Bitter's and Devil's.

They tend to be buggy and mature within a couple days, once the pores start to turn green, the are past prime and mushy.


----------



## Happy Jack

Any other Boletes that get as large as Kings ? I was camping this week and found 30-40 redish brown top, white poured 4-10 inch across that passed the test for staining and taste. Just can't bring myself to eat one. Some probably weighed well over a pound.


----------



## knockoff64

Happy Jack said:


> Any other Boletes that get as large as Kings ? I was camping this week and found 30-40 redish brown top, white poured 4-10 inch across that passed the test for staining and taste. Just can't bring myself to eat one. Some probably weighed well over a pound.


Soooooooo many Boletes.

It took 2 of us many hours of research with samples in all stages of maturity to settle on Boletus Reticulatus for the Kings we pick from just 2 spots. We let many go to spore before trying them. So far they are the only Boletes I feel comfortable picking.

Tempted to send a sample to Mickael Kuo or the like, as I'm still not sure of the Specie. Younger specimens stain reddish/purple on the cap and stem when handled, staining fades to darker brown with time. Which is a trait not necessarily attributed to B. Reticulatus.

There are several species in the Boletus Edulis Complex, maybe some yet to be discovered!

Take a couple samples home and have fun with it!


----------

